# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  O POSVOJENJU U Slavonskom Brodu 17.09.

## Adopta

ADOPTIN mobilni tim dolazi u Slavonski Brod u ponedjeljak 17.09.!

Pozivamo sve koje zanima posvojenje a žive u Slavonskom Brodu ili okolici, da dođu na Pričaonicu: IZAZOVI POSVOJENJA.

Svako roditeljstvo, pa i posvojiteljsko, prepuno je ljubavi I predivnih trenutaka, ali i izazova. Međutim, neki izazovi su specifični za posvojiteljske obitelji. Kako objasniti djetetu zašto je posvojen, što reći ili ne reći u školi/vrtiću, kako reagirati kada vas dijete pita "zar nisam bio dovoljno dobar/dobra da me moja mama voli", kako pomoći djetetu da se nosi s bullingom u školi jer je različito samo su neke od tema o kojima ćemo razgovarati.

Organizirati ćemo i stručno predavanje:„SPECIFIČNE POTREBE POSVOJENOG DJETETA U ŠKOLI“ i individualna savjetovanja.

Više o svemu:

http://www.adopta.hr/296-adoptin-mob...ujna-2018.html

----------

